# 25Rs Water System Winterizing



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

First year with this new trailer, and the setup of it is a little different than my Rockwood Roo

I have winterized trailers before, but just want to confirm that I am doing all the step with this one as it has something new to me, the low point drains near the front. My old one didnt have that.

Are these called low point drains. Just want to make sure I am describing them right

I started some last night after work and got a lot done, but not all. Here is what I did so far. Im behind this year doing this due to other projects. I usualy do this mid september. But thought I better get in gear as we have had some nights below 0, but just barely.

1. Removed the bottom caps from the drains near the front, I think they are located under the front bathroom. Water drained from these. I unscrewed the bottoms caps by hand.
2. Took the anode rod out of the Hot water tank to drain. When I did that more water came out of the front drains.
3. Took a small clear hose and put it in the hot water tank. Then used the old "stealing gas" method and sucked out the remaining water
4. Open up all the taps, and heard air escape and more water came from the lowpoint drains
5. Opened the fresh water holding tank valve, although it was empty from a previous trip, just wanted to make sure.

So far thats all I have done. I havent done the air blow out or the antifreeze yet. I still need to by the bypass valve and install (already have the front of the couch off) My old trailer I could get to the pump very easy, so I could remove the intake hose and just put another one on that went into the antifreeze jug.

These are my next steps.
1. Blow out the black tank built in rinse wand with air compresser
2. Blow out the lines with the compressor. I do this by opening up each set of taps until no more water comes out. So I have the kitchen sink, bathroom sink, tub and outside sink
3. Put antifreeze through the lines until it shows up at each tap, as well as running it until it shows up at the toilet bowl. Also to remember to turn the valve off at the hot water tank so antifreeze doesnt get in there.
4. Pour a cup or so of antifreeze into each drain (sinks and tub) as well as a couple cups down the toilet

From other owners, is there anything I may of missed. My hugest worry is always the water lines, anythign else I have my own little list of winterizing things.

Should a person worry about those low point drains if the lines are blown out, or should antifreeze be put in them as well. And if so, how do you get antifreeze inside them.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Leave a cup of the pink in the toilet bowl over the winter. It helps keep it from drying out.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

4 screws and the couch is out of the way along with the beauty board under it. Then you have LOTS of access to the hot water tank, furnace, pipes etc. 
When I had ours apart I sealed up the holes to the underbelly, tidied up wires etc. Then before you put the board back in place trim it to length so it fits between the couch frame. 
I have a length of house installed on our by-pass that I can reach from the access hole in the board under the couch. 
I also have a length of PEX pipe and misc. fittings as well as spare electrical supplies stored under the couch. 
IMHO- being able to remove the panel under the couch always access to many components without removing the couch. 
Safe travels.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Leave a cup of the pink in the toilet bowl over the winter. It helps keep it from drying out.


Thanks. I usualy do when I run the pump and get antifreeze to the toilet. also put some into the black tank as well just in case


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Red Beard said:


> 4 screws and the couch is out of the way along with the beauty board under it. Then you have LOTS of access to the hot water tank, furnace, pipes etc.
> When I had ours apart I sealed up the holes to the underbelly, tidied up wires etc. Then before you put the board back in place trim it to length so it fits between the couch frame.
> I have a length of house installed on our by-pass that I can reach from the access hole in the board under the couch.
> I also have a length of PEX pipe and misc. fittings as well as spare electrical supplies stored under the couch.
> ...


Thanks for the info, and will think about removing the couch. I picked up the by pass and will see how it works with just removing the front board.

I will think about the top board removal so it can be removed easily instead of the port hole. Be a good place to store stuff thats needed in emergencies only.


----------

